# Cancelling Eircom landline



## Gaothfar (12 Dec 2016)

I tried to contact the phone company formerly known as Eircom (now e-squiggle) about cancelling my landline but failed after wasting much time going through the "press 3" for this and that etc.

The online form asked me to confirm I was human but didn't offer the usual bunch of letters so the form could not be sent.

The chat to a staff member is unavailable.

Has anyone successfully cancelled a phone and how did you do it?


----------



## RichInSpirit (12 Dec 2016)

I made an unsuccessful attempt to get through to Eircom customer service about 10 years ago about cancelling my dial up internet connection.
I was very much cash strapped at the time and just stopped paying the bill and got disconnected.
Just stop paying the bill and they'll disconnect you is my advice


----------



## Jazz01 (12 Dec 2016)

Hi Gaothar,

I've checked my eir a/c to see if there is any additional link to something for cancelling account - under "support" link for phone, I'm getting "503 - Service Unavailable", also, no online chat services, but I found this in the community:
[broken link removed]
but you've gone through that already with all those "lovely" phone options.

Re the "online form", can you try a different browser - that confirmation for being a human might be tied to your browser settings - try IE / FF / Chrome - see if that works for you.

Failing those, you could try posting on the community, or trying twitter / Facebook to interact with the Eir support team.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Dec 2016)

Talk to them on [broken link removed]


----------



## MrEarl (13 Dec 2016)

Gaothfar said:


> ...the phone company formerly known as Eircom *(now e-squiggle)*  ....



LOL   

To think they paid out something like €16m on their rebranding, got a shortened version of their previous name and now it's not even apparent to all what it's supposed to say... that pretty much says it all 

Sorry to hear of your problems.  Paddy's suggestion about using the "Talk To Eir" forum over on Boards.ie is a very good idea.  Oh and eh, just for fun, do mention the "e-squiggle" thing again when you post on their forum btw, it's priceless


----------



## Leo (13 Dec 2016)

MrEarl said:


> To think they paid out something like €16m on their rebranding, got a shortened version of their previous name and now it's not even apparent to all what it's supposed to say... that pretty much says it all



Bargain, British Telecom spent £50M in 1991 to become BT!


----------



## MrEarl (13 Dec 2016)

Leo said:


> Bargain, British Telecom spent £50M in 1991 to become BT!



Ah, but the reason that cost more was because they had to cut more letters away from the original brandname


----------



## Gaothfar (13 Dec 2016)

I successfully got through on the phone today. It took some patience and three sets of "Press 1 for this and that" but in the end I spoke to a human being. He was very polite but insisted in trying to sell me all sorts of options or bundles with mobiles, broadband etc. I persisted and he said he had to go through his list so I let him go ahead and just kept saying "no thank you". Then he had more questions regarding my reason for leaving. Eventually he said I would receive a pin number by email and I could use that to register my cancellation. I did and it worked. So now in a month's time my account will cease. Whew!


----------

